# Wow: Ming Thein = H'Blad's new Chief of Strategy



## ahsanford (Mar 29, 2017)

A familiar name in photography circles just took a _very_ impressive turn:

https://petapixel.com/2017/03/29/hasselblad-hires-photographer-ming-thein-chief-strategy/

For those not familiar, Ming walks a very interesting line between working photographer, gear head and blogger. I've enjoyed his blog and photoessays, yet it was always clear how picky he was about gear -- he wrote at great length on the subject.

Anyway, FYI on the story. No sure exactly what sort of access/influence this gives him, but it sounds a great deal more than just being a consultant / explorer of light / etc. Good on him.

- A


----------



## NancyP (Mar 30, 2017)

That's great. I have great respect for Ming Thein. His "philosophy of photography" essays are really good.


----------

